# Bezzera Magica HX PID



## Mikegm (Jan 15, 2021)

Hoped this make might have been listed under Espresso Machines.

Not seen a lot of info regarding this machine ie present users. My budget is in the area of £1200-£1400. With a PID this machine seems like a good buy. Does anybody out there presently use one, if so how do you rate it? Thanks for any input/pointers. For the money is there a machine I should definitely be looking at?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mikegm said:


> Hoped this make might have been listed under Espresso Machines.
> 
> Not seen a lot of info regarding this machine ie present users. My budget is in the area of £1200-£1400. With a PID this machine seems like a good buy. Does anybody out there presently use one, if so how do you rate it? Thanks for any input/pointers. For the money is there a machine I should definitely be looking at?


 This a machine on my shortlist for my upgrade. For the money you and I are spending, the ACS Minima and the Mara X are to be considered alongside the Magica. I'm also reading up on the ECM Mechanika V and the Profitec 500 but these don't seem likely for me. People on this forum back the Minima, it's the 'bang for buck' machine, it has features found in much more expensive machines. It cuts some corners on build materials/quality to maintain the low price however. If I can get over that and the slightly weird design, that's probably the front runner. The Bezzeras are extremely well made, they are a very old company and the build materials and quality is first rate. In my opinion they're the best looking machines available.

My advice is ring Blackcat Coffee who sells both. He can talk you through the differences. If you get either the Magica or Minima, get it from BlackCat, I will be.

EDIT: I should highlight the Mara X. That's a relatively new machine that is a forum favourite. It gets rid of some of the old drawbacks of that sort of machine and is the 'go-to' machine around £1k I think. Lots of happy owners on here.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I made a few vids showing the minima.

Id say more quirky design than build quality.

The machine is very well made, its another case of for chinese whispers,.






Imo youd be better looking at the lelit Elizabeth over the marax. Its a much better machine.

In therms of the bezzera, its still an hx machine like the mara, and as such shouldn't really be compared to dual boiler as there different machines. The magica seems to be a traditional thermosypho, i know some bazzera use an electronic heated group.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh and its a mechanical group so dont forget to factor in a puly back flush, strip down and re grease with molykote 111, they also sell adjustable spanners with protective plastic jaws.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@Cuprajake Thanks for making those videos. I saw the first one when you posted it and was helpful to me in my research. Glad to see there's a fix of the tray issue.

@Mikegm You should decide what's important to you, what coffee you drink and how you want to make it. HX or dual boiler or whatever, E61, temp adjustments etc. Look at what the machines do, then start looking at how well they do them and what would suit you. What's good for me might not be as good for you for instance.

I can't find it right now but there's a 'dictionary list' of coffee terms, I think by CoffeeChap somewhere on this site. Have a look at it to familiarise yourself with what people mean when talking about these machines.


----------



## Mikegm (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks all for your comments. Yes I have looked at Blackcatcoffee for the Bezzera. Looked at many machines this past few months. The Lelit Mara has been a more recent addition. Need to check on space once we have moved to our new property. (Probably a deciding factor). Will also be making a journey to BB. Until then I will carry on with my research!


----------

